# Best fish spatula?



## Godslayer (Jul 12, 2016)

Looking for a new fish spatula. My nan broke mine lol. 6 months in a pro kitchen and it's fine. 1 day in a 78 year olds hands and its gone. I was using a Nogent one, I may just replace it but am also interested in Dexter russel ones. Was hoping Japanese knife imports would have a stunner. Came up short lol. I should note I use a fish spat for 90% of my spatula needs. Basically everything but pastry.


----------



## KCMande (Jul 12, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000931ENU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Out of stock currently from amazon, but I am sure you could find it somewhere else. It's the only spatula I have used for years, works just fine for fish in a pan or a burger on the grill.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 12, 2016)

Here's a cheaper $10 option that I've used at home for 4 years with no issues.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GGTYC8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I've since rehandled it to great success.

The one I use in my daily kit is a rehandled wusthof that cost like $45. To be honest with you guys, they all work about the same.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 12, 2016)

I have the Wusthof, too, and I quite like it.


----------



## tkern (Jul 12, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> Here's a cheaper $10 option that I've used at home for 4 years with no issues.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GGTYC8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



I used the MIU for awhile and it snapped in half during restaurant week in a fish heavy restaurant. I was not happy. The spat from cktg has been fine for me. Also heard good things about the Global and the Wusthof.


----------



## Furminati (Jul 12, 2016)

I used an f.dick with good results. I find sometimes fish spats are too weak for my liking. The only drawback of the f.dick is its size. it's 5" long.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 12, 2016)

Found out if I call them slotted turners I get way more results lol. All clad makes an all stainless one that tempts me. Re handling one also seems attractive


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2016)

Lamson. It works. Comes in a lefty model for those so inclined.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 13, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> All clad makes an all stainless one that tempts me.


Yeah, made in China :-(


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 13, 2016)

Pirendeus said:


> Yeah, made in China :-(



Gross.


----------



## panda (Jul 13, 2016)

They're all the same, get a wooden handled Dexter or victorinox and call it a day. I have a Richmond one with a nice handle (no longer available, only plastic handle) but I wouldn't miss it if I had to replace it.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a mercer hells handle. it's pretty cool.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 14, 2016)

This is close to what I use (mine is french not Italian), not a fish spatula per se, but I used it on everything. I find fish spatulas too light/flimsy/too wide for good control. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010FZER1W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

But they make a fish spat too

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010G0A0YE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 14, 2016)

cheflivengood said:


> This is close to what I use (mine is french not Italian), not a fish spatula per se, but I used it on everything. I find fish spatulas too light/flimsy/too wide for good control.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010FZER1W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



I'm not sure why but in the states these are $30 Amazon Canada links me to $110 lol


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 14, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> I'm not sure why but in the states these are $30 Amazon Canada links me to $110 lol



thats odd lol, probably something to do with french / Italian rivalry


----------

